# Miracle-Gro: Safe for frogs?



## rollei (Jun 4, 2009)

I have this peat moss that has miracle-gro in it. 

The analysis says:
0.02% Ammoniacal Nitrogen
0.03% Nitrate Nitrogen

0.02% Phosphate (P2O5) 
0.04% Soluble potash (K2O)

The peat moss would be pretty diluted since the main ingredients are cocofiber and orchid bark.
P.S. People say Dyna Grow is okay, but it has the same analysis with even more chemicals.
Thank you


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Probably not, no one knows for sure, but I'd definitely err on the side of caution. I know there have been quite a few topics on this in the past, I'd do a search.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm betting not. I used to think about it in order to give my plants some good growth, but I decided against it as frogs can absorb chemicals through their skin. The last thing I need is a frog to die from a chemical overdose. This is not to say that I have experience with this, just that I think it _could_ happen.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

Not only would I consider that it wouldn't be safe, it isn't needed. 

Frogs provide about all except light and water that you need to make good viv plants grow.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

At home depot or lowes you can buy a huge bag of peat moss cheap. Thats what I useand it lasts for a long time. I use it for my backgrounds and in my sustrate. Best of all its totally organic.


----------



## jdogfunk99 (Oct 16, 2007)

Dragonfly said:


> Not only would I consider that it wouldn't be safe, it isn't needed.
> 
> Frogs provide about all except light and water that you need to make good viv plants grow.


Many, if not most, of my plants are heavy feeders (especially the orchids). I need some type of fertilizer. I would think if it's fully deluded in water before watering plants, it would be safe. However I would be curious if anyone has a proven safe fertilizer?


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Frog poop is proven safe... I grow orchids too, and I think the frog waste is more than sufficient.

If you wanted something else, some of the 'natural' fertilizers like worm castings or seaweed extracts might be your safest bet. I personally doubt that low concentrations of 'synthetic' fertilizers would be a problem for frogs, but I also don't think it is really necessary for me to prove that to myself. I'm happy with the poop.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

But how does frog poop, mainly on the ground, fertilize mounted orchids?


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

My frogs poop everywhere, not just on the ground... They don't seem to have much in the way of toilet manners...


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

littlefrog said:


> My frogs poop everywhere, not just on the ground... They don't seem to have much in the way of toilet manners...


Never have found much Phyllobates, Ameerega, or tinc poop high up, especially on plants that wouldn't support them.


----------

